# Boys turned 8



## JeffM (Dec 19, 2005)

Kitties wondering what the big deal is of course.


----------



## Piper'sgrl (Apr 20, 2012)

happy 8th bday!


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

:birthday: Enjoy your special day 

PS Love the hats


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

Happy Birthday boys!!! The picture cracks me up


----------



## JeffM (Dec 19, 2005)

Shade said:


> PS Love the hats


Sadly, they are hats made specifically for dogs


----------



## myshepharley (Feb 11, 2011)

Happy Birthday boys!!!! They look adorable


----------



## JackandMattie (Feb 4, 2013)

LOL! The hats are too cute, but I think the boys wanted something a little manlier, haha...they don't look awfully impressed 

Happy Birthday Gentlemen!

BTW...Is that your house? Super pet friendly, if so! Must make life easier than my foolish idea to use white throw rugs here and there...doh.


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

Happy 8th Birthday!!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Happy birthday Thor & Riggs! :birthday:


----------



## JeffM (Dec 19, 2005)

JackandMattie said:


> LOL! The hats are too cute, but I think the boys wanted something a little manlier, haha...they don't look awfully impressed


They were trying to get as close to their food as possible because they were afraid the cat would eat it but they needed to keep eye contact with us before they could eat 



> BTW...Is that your house? Super pet friendly, if so! Must make life easier than my foolish idea to use white throw rugs here and there...doh.


Sure hope so, we are paying for it  House is 95% hardwood but when we got the boys, turned that place into their den and put a vinyl floor over top the hardwood to protect the boys and floor



Cassidy's Mom said:


> Happy birthday Thor & Riggs! :birthday:


Thanks :laugh:


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

OMG!!!!!!! had a good laugh, thanks! happy birthday to your very handsome boys


----------



## JeffM (Dec 19, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> OMG!!!!!!! had a good laugh, thanks! happy birthday to your very handsome boys


Thank you


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Happy belated 8th birthday to Thor and Riggs. It looks like they made out OK w/ their feast. Have a great year handsome boys.


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

Great picture...kitties just wanted their own crowns...


----------



## JeffM (Dec 19, 2005)

Daisy&Lucky's Mom said:


> Happy belated 8th birthday to Thor and Riggs. It looks like they made out OK w/ their feast. Have a great year handsome boys.


Thanks 



ksotto333 said:


> Great picture...kitties just wanted their own crowns...


No doubt, they feel the need to have everything and bring up all sorts of stuff from the basement


----------

